# Costa del Sol rentals



## DebBrown (Aug 23, 2013)

We are planning a trip to Spain for next summer.  I was originally planning to try to get timeshares but we have ten people and I think a big house will be much better.  I'm finding plenty of houses online but wonder if there is an area to avoid?  We've never been there and everything looks great.  

Are we better off along the coast or inland with a panoramic view?  Maybe this is just personal choice.

Deb


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 24, 2013)

There are tons of villas available for rent and for ten people it is a much cheaper option and more enjoyable than staying in a couple of timeshare apartments.

There are no areas to avoid per se, it all depends on what you like.  When I've looked at renting a villa most of them were inland to some degree so a car is definitely advisable.  Being inland also means you're away from the beachfront hell holes of Torremolinos and Fuengirola, full of less salubrious Brits getting drunk and demanding full English breakfasts every morning.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> There are tons of villas available for rent and for ten people it is a much cheaper option and more enjoyable than staying in a couple of timeshare apartments.
> 
> There are no areas to avoid per se, it all depends on what you like.  When I've looked at renting a villa most of them were inland to some degree so a car is definitely advisable.  Being inland also means you're away from the beachfront hell holes of Torremolinos and Fuengirola, full of less salubrious Brits getting drunk and demanding full English breakfasts every morning.



Any other "hell holes"?  This is the kind of info I'm looking for!   

Is Coin or Ronda too far inland?  TripAdvisor has this property listed which has stellar reviews but it is somewhat remote.  This is just an example but trying to understand the area.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacation...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html

Deb


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 24, 2013)

Torremolinos, Benalmádena and Fuengirola are the three main resorts to avoid, anywhere else and you should be ok.  The people who you want to avoid prefer to be in an enclave where their favourite parts of home have been transplanted to a spot in Spain where they can sit in an English themed pub, eating English breakfasts and roast dinners whilst reading the Sun and watching Sky Sports.  They don't venture far, hotel, beach, pub is the routine.

I would adore a villa in Ronda, I genuinely couldn't think of a nicer place in Andalusia to stay in.  Of course it all depends what you want and what you intend to do.  Because it's in the mountains it takes a bit of time to get anywhere due to the roads unlike if you were on the coast where access to the motorway is easy.  If you haven't been to Andalusia and want to tour the area then Ronda probably wouldn't be the best option, personally I would happily spend a week or two there.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 24, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Being inland also means you're away from the beachfront hell holes of Torremolinos and Fuengirola, full of less salubrious Brits getting drunk and demanding full English breakfasts every morning.



We were in a timeshare on the outskirts of Fuengirola in late June one year and thought it was a decent area.  We saw some British pubs but ate at more Spanish style restaurants and enjoyed walking along the waterfront area in the evening.  I don't know if was the time of year or the area we were in but I don't recall seeing any drunk Brits...a few tourists with the accent, yes, but not anyone that I found annoying.

For us it seemed like a decent location to tour lots of other areas.  We enjoyed a day trip to Ronda, but it was via a road with lots of curves around the hills and slower trucks, so I wouldn't want to have to drive that route every time I went to tour other places.  Our resort was on the coast but we didn't have a view from our unit.  It was fun to see the coastline but the water isn't really that appealing for swimming compared to places like Florida, so I would find being inland with a pool to be fine.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree that if you want the 'Spanish' experience, Ronda would be far better than Torremolinos or Fuengirola. They are to Great Britain what the likes of Cancun or Tijuana or Acapulco are to the USA. Only out of the country by a quirk of geography. The Algarve coast of Portugal is only marginally better. We've traveled the area fairly extensively, but stay away from the 'Authentic' Irish Pubs, and anywhere with the Union Jack flying.

Jim


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I think the farmhouse will feel a lot more authentic than a beach resort.  We've been to countless beach resorts all over the world so I don't really need that experience again.

I'm really leaning toward the one in my previous post.  It's inexpensive, big and a bit isolated.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Vacation...sta_del_Sol_Province_of_Malaga_Andalucia.html

Does anyone think the lack of air conditioning in July will be a big problem?  Is it very humid there?

Deb


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Does anyone think the lack of air conditioning in July will be a big problem?  Is it very humid there?
> 
> Deb



It's not humid at all, it's a very dry heat.  July will be hot, not as hot as August but hot nevertheless.  Plus, being more inland you will not have the benefit of the sea breezes.  The buildings are designed to be cool in the summer and there will probably be ceiling fans.  You'll be warm but not uncomfortably so.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2013)

stmartinfan said:


> We were in a timeshare on the outskirts of Fuengirola in late June one year and thought it was a decent area.  We saw some British pubs but ate at more Spanish style restaurants and enjoyed walking along the waterfront area in the evening.  I don't know if was the time of year or the area we were in but I don't recall seeing any drunk Brits...a few tourists with the accent, yes, but not anyone that I found annoying.



If you went two months later it'd be quite a different place!


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Everyone... I am SO excited about the farmhouse countryside vacation.  I'm looking at houses near Ronda, Coin and Granada.  Any reason to choose one area over another?  They all are a bit remote so maybe it doesn't matter much?

I fall in love with every house I see!

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 25, 2013)

Can I come along? I'll carry your bags. It will certainly be different that the typical beach vacation. I'm envious. 

Maybe next year.......


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 25, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Everyone... I am SO excited about the farmhouse countryside vacation.  I'm looking at houses near Ronda, Coin and Granada.  Any reason to choose one area over another?  They all are a bit remote so maybe it doesn't matter much?
> 
> I fall in love with every house I see!
> 
> Deb



Ronda.  It's not remote and is simply beautiful.  You have the benefit of history, scenery and convenience of restaurants, bars and shops in one location.  It really is a fantastic place.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 25, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Ronda.  It's not remote and is simply beautiful.  You have the benefit of history, scenery and convenience of restaurants, bars and shops in one location.  It really is a fantastic place.



Well, all the houses/villas that I can afford are remote!  They are all at least a few miles out of town.

Deb


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 29, 2013)

Still trying to figure this out!  I've given up on the farmhouses for fear of it being super hot with no air conditioning.  Who can predict the weather next July?!  I know my family would not thank me.

So, now the question becomes which coastal area to visit?  We are looking at two weeks.  Is it better to stay put for two weeks and limit my exploring to a smaller area?  or split the trip into two parts?  The more I read, the more places I'd like to see.  

I'm thinking of spending part of the time in Nerja or Almunecar - east of Malaga - where we can visit Granada, Alhambra, etc.  A second week would be west of Malaga.  Here's where I run into trouble.  Maybe the travel distance isn't big enough to warrant a move.  I'd want to visit Ronda and maybe Gibraltar.  Should we move all the way down to Cadiz?  I'm not sure I want to take on the Marbella area.

Ideas?

Deb


----------

